# CLOTHE THE SOLDIER WEBSITE



## pbi (21 Nov 2004)

You can e-mail CTS at: http://www.army.dnd.ca/Chief_Land_Staff/Clothe_the_soldier/hab/8/8_e.asp. While their site says that they don't reply to individuale-mails, I encourage anybody with a complaint about any CTS item to send it in. This would be much faster than the UCR process (although this will still happen) and it will give CTS staff "coal face" input. I have sent them an e-mail summarizing the complaints I have seen about the tacvest. Fire away! Cheers.


----------

